# White plains show jan 5



## reptileguru2135 (Dec 10, 2012)

Just wondering who is going to the show and if they know what frogs or bugs they will have available


----------



## IROCthisZ28 (Sep 2, 2013)

I will be there and I know mydumname will be as well since I am getting some Arena Blanca's from him =)


----------



## SpArX (Dec 16, 2012)

ill be there, my buddy actaully is coming with me has 3x cristobal froglets if anyone is interested , im sure he will post something.. let me know as well,


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I posted an ad for some stuff I plan to bring to the show. I do have other types of frogs available and could set up cultures of some stuff. Pm me if you want to discuss.


----------



## reptileguru2135 (Dec 10, 2012)

Looking for matecho if anyone has or willing to bring.


----------

